# Hello



## hsm3 (May 13, 2007)

Hello! My name is Heather and I am a graduate student at Georgetown University studying learning and memory in insects. I am using mantids as my study organism for many reasons, but became interested in them as an admirer of insects before developing my scientific interest in them. I am working with natives and invasive species only so that I do not have to deal with permits and can do field studies later in my project.

Thanks and let me know if you find/raise natives or European mantids (these are harder to get my hands on then the chinese which are everywhere!)

Heather


----------



## OGIGA (May 13, 2007)

Welcome, Heather! Great to have you here. A common question people ask is how "intelligent" mantises are so maybe you can help answer that.


----------



## Ben.M (May 13, 2007)

Hi, welcome to the forum  , i've asked myself this question


----------



## Rick (May 13, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Butterfly (May 14, 2007)

Hi Heather, welcome to the forum!


----------



## robo mantis (May 14, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Ian (May 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum heather


----------

